# Trafos mit Umrichtern



## Balou (5 September 2005)

Hallo Leute

hab mal gehört man soll (darf) Trafos nur zu 20% mit Frequenzumrichtern belasten.

Ist da was Wahres dran?

Warum ist das so ?

Mit freundlichen grüßen

Balou


----------



## Oberchefe (19 September 2005)

Möglicherweise weil die Umrichter intern Elkos drin haben die geladen werden müssen. Mit diesen Strömen können die Trafos in die Sättigung kommen. Aber ob es nur 20% sind weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Zottel (20 September 2005)

Oberchefe schrieb:
			
		

> Möglicherweise weil die Umrichter intern Elkos drin haben die geladen werden müssen. Mit diesen Strömen können die Trafos in die Sättigung kommen. Aber ob es nur 20% sind weiß ich nicht.



Die Eingangsschaltung der heutigen FUs besteht im Wesentlichen aus Gleichrichter und Elkos. Das Problem ist, daß der Strom nur in der Zeit fließt, wo die Spannung der Phase (oder des gerade speisenden Phasenpaares bei Drehstrom) oberhalb der Spannung am Elko liegt. Je größer der Elko, desto geringer die Spannungsabnahme bei Entladung durch den Laststrom und desto kürzer die Ladezeit und desto höher der Ladestrom. Filterdrosseln und Widerstände der Zulitungen bewirken eine Verlängerung der Ladezeit.
Die Ströme erhöhen die Kupfer-(I*I*R)-Verluste im Transformator, so daß er sich mehr erwärmt. Eine Sättigung können sie jedoch nicht hervorrufen. Der Sekundärstrom wirkt ja dem Magnetfeld *entgegen*, was wiederum den Primärstrom so ansteigen läßt, daß das Feld gleich bleibt.


----------



## edi (20 September 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe gehört das es wegen der Oberwellenbelastung sein soll.
Leider weiss ich den Link nicht mehr.......bin aber auf der Suche....



edi


----------



## Balou (2 Oktober 2005)

Moin

@ Zottel

Das der Primärstrom ansteigt ist denk ich richtig.
Aber wenn die Ströme in den Wicklungen ansteigen steigt doch auch der Magnetische Fluss im Kern oder etwa nicht ??

Kann sein das ich mich irre.

MfG Balou


----------



## Zottel (2 Oktober 2005)

Balou schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> 
> @ Zottel
> 
> ...


Nein, der Fluß im Kern ist die Differenz der Flüsse, die Primär- und Sekundärstrom alleine erzeugen würden.


----------



## Per (4 Oktober 2005)

Gefunden bei Lenze :

_Frage: 

Welche Größen sind für die Auslegung eines Spartransformators zur Spannungsanhebung bzw. -absenkung entscheidend? 

Antwort: 

Der Spartransformator besteht aus einer angezapften Spule (siehe Skizze unten), bei der Teil G von der Primär- sowie der Sekundärseite gemeinsam benutzt wird. Die Zusatzwicklung Z bewirkt die Spannungsänderung. Die Nennleistung Sn des Spartransformators ermittelt sich wie folgt: 


Sn = U2*I2 

Für die Auslegung des Spartransformators ist lediglich die Typenleistung St ausschlaggebend. Die Typenleistung und damit der benötigte Eisenkern richtet sich nur nach der Zusatzspannung Uz. 

Für den Fall U1> U2 gilt: 

1-phasig: St = (U1-U2)*I2 = Sn*(1-ü) = Sn*(1-U2/U1) 
3-phasig: St = (U1-U2)*I2*Wurzel(3) = Sn*(1-ü)*Wurzel(3) = Sn*(1-U2/U1)*Wurzel(3) 

Für den Fall U1< U2 gilt: (Das Übersetzungsverhältnis ü muss kleiner 1 sein) 

1-phasig: St = (U2-U1)*I2 = Sn*(1-ü) = Sn*(1-U1/U2) 
3-phasig: St = (U2-U1)*I2*Wurzel(3) = Sn*(1-ü)*Wurzel(3) = Sn*(1-U1/U2)*Wurzel(3) 

Die Vorteile des Spartransformators liegen im wesentlichen in folgenden Punkten: 


1. geringere Kosten 
2. geringe Baugröße / Gewicht 
3. geringe Eisen- und Kupferverluste 
4. hoher Wirkungsgrad 

Nachteilig ist die leitende Verbindung der beiden Stromkreise (keine galvanische Trennung), weshalb der Spartransformator zur Umwandlung von Hoch- auf Niederspannung und von Nieder- auf Kleinspannung nicht verwendbar ist. Seine Anwendung beschränkt sich sinnvoll auf Spannungsänderungen von ≤ 25 %. 

Bei Verwendung eines Spartransformators im Netzeingang von Frequenzumrichtern kann auf die Verwendung von Netzdrosseln oder Netzfiltern nicht verzichtet werden, da sich bei einer Spannungsanhebung durch den Spartransformator von z. B. 20 % auch die Höhe der Kurzschlussspannung Uk des Trafos auf ca. 20 % reduziert. Bei der Verwendung eines Trenntrafos könnte hingegen auf den Einsatz von Netzdrosseln oder Netzfiltern verzichtet werden. 

Beispiel:

Die Motorspannung eines 30 kW-Motors (IN =56 A)* mit Umrichtereinspeisung soll bei Nennlast noch 400 V betragen. Die Summe der Spannungsverluste im gesamten Antriebsstrang beträgt z. B. 10 % = 40 V. Die Netznennspannung beträgt 400 V (U1). 

         U2 = U1 + 10 % = 400 V + 40 V = 440 V 
        St  = (U2 - U1) * I2 * Wurzel(3) = (440 V - 400 V) * 56 A * 1,73 = 3,88 kVA 

          --> gewählt wird ein Spartrafo mit einer Typenleistung von 5 kVA 

*Zur Vereinfachung wird der Motorstrom mit dem Netzstrom gleich gesetzt. 




_


Gruß Guido


----------



## Balou (4 Oktober 2005)

Hmm

Bin jetzt ganz hin und weg 

hab noma im I-Net nachgelesen hat nix gebracht   

Irgendwie war ich der Meinung das die Ausgangseite zwar den Magnetischen Fluss bremst (entgegenwirkt) bzw mehr oder weniger stark "absorbieren" und das daraus der Eingangstrom resultiert.
Und nur aus dem Treibendem Eingangstrom Entsteht der Magnetische Fluss.



> Nein, der Fluß im Kern ist die Differenz der Flüsse, die Primär- und Sekundärstrom alleine erzeugen würden.



Das kann ich nicht begreifen
Dann hätte ich ja den größten Magnetischen Fluss im Leerlauf??

Evtl musss mich mal einer über die Zusammenhänge am Trafo aufklären was hängt von  wem wie ab??

ich steh jedenfalls total auf dem Schlauch.

Ich DANKE


----------



## Zottel (4 Oktober 2005)

Balou schrieb:
			
		

> > Nein, der Fluß im Kern ist die Differenz der Flüsse, die Primär- und Sekundärstrom alleine erzeugen würden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, im Leerlauf hast du ja einen sehr kleinen Strom. Tatsächlich hast du immer den gleichen Fluß.

Denk dir dir Sekundärwicklung erst mal weg.

Wenn du nur die Primärwicklung an Wechselspannung legst, hast du eine Induktivität. 
Durch die Induktivität fließt Strom.
Der Strom erzeugt eine magnetisches Feld.
Das Feld erzeugt einen magnetischen Fluß.
Der magnetische Fluß (eigentlich: seine zeitliche Änderung) erzeugt eine Spannung.
 (Selbstinduktionsspannung) 
Der Strom und damit der Fluß stellen sich so ein, daß die Selbstinduktionsspannung der Spannung von der Spannungsquelle das Gleichgewicht hält.

Jetzt kommt die Sekundärwicklung dazu.
Ist sie offen (unbelastet), fließt in ihr auch kein Strom und sie trägt nicht zum Magnetfeld bei.

Wird nun ein Strom ENTNOMMEN, so ist die Stromrichtung umgekehrt wie in der Primärwicklung:
Nehmen wir an, der Anfang der Primärwicklung liege an der Phase. Hier fließt der Strom HINEIN. Die Sekundärwicklung sei in gleicher Richtung mit gleich viel Windungen wie die Primärwicklung gewickelt und ihr Ende liege am Nulleiter. Am Anfang der Primärwicklung liegt nun dieselbe Spannung wie an Phase, aber hier fließt der Strom HERAUS, zum Verbracher. Daher ist die Stromrichtung umgekehrt.

Der Sekundärstrom wirkt daher dem Fluß entgegen. Die Selbstinduktionsspannung würde sinken. Der Unterschied zwischen Selbstinduktionsspannung und Spannung der Spannungsquelle treibt nun mehr Strom durch die Primärwicklung. Der Strom und damit der Fluß stellen sich wieder so ein, daß die Selbstinduktionsspannung der Spannung von der Spannungsquelle das Gleichgewicht hält.


----------

